

The Rise of the 'Brogrammer' - Brajeshwar
http://www.businessweek.com/articles/2012-03-01/the-rise-of-the-brogrammer

======
paulhauggis
I hate the term "Brogrammer" and everything it stands for. I hope this fad
ends soon.

